# Farmer's Almanac?



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I found the Almanac online, The Original Farmer's Almanac since 1792 - The Old Farmer's Almanac and I was wondering if any of you actually follow the guidelines for favorable times to plant the different vegetables with regards to the moon phases and all?

Neat site, you can even order a custom astrological chart for your location. And they have a seed swap forum.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Poor Richards almanac is what I used to re-read.
Ben Franklin was a genius that has lasted to this day!

I still plant by phases of the moon, although I don't know why I do it since the plants I get from beds and from the store weren't planted that way and they all grow the same way...


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

My life is too crazy to wait to plant when the moon tells me to. I just plop them into the ground whenever I can find a few minutes. I don't really take much stock in the moon phase stuff, but then again, I've never researched it.


----------

